# My wifes small candle business



## Cowboy

I just thought I would post my wifes website in case any one would be interested in looking. This is one of her long time hobbys but now she is doing it full time and trying to make it a buisiness. 

The website is fairly new and she set it up by herself and constantly keeps it updated, if anyone would like to check out the products page it would be appreciated , as well as any input. Thanks for looking. 

BTW , these aren't your run of the mill candles that sell online, these are all handmade by her and she can custom make just about anything. She also has recently started selling the soaps she makes. 
http://kandscandlesandmore.webstarts.com/index.html?r=20110919060604


----------



## Doc

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Very nice Cowboy.

Good luck to your wife in this venture.   Thanks for checking with Dawg and myself before posting this.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



Doc said:


> Very nice Cowboy.
> 
> Good luck to your wife in this venture. Thanks for checking with Dawg and myself before posting this.


 Thankyou Doc , much appreciated.


----------



## squerly

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Yes, that is very nice!  Some of them look good enough to eat!


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



squerly said:


> Yes, that is very nice! Some of them look good enough to eat!


 Thanks for looking squerly and beleive me theres been a few times I have came close.


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

That is awesome Cowboy.  She has a good talent there.  I will show my wife tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



thcri said:


> That is awesome Cowboy. She has a good talent there. I will show my wife tonight when I get home from work.


 Thanks Murph , nothing she ever does surprises me, as she is very creative. 

   I do have to admit I wasn't quite sure when she started making the toilet paper deoderisers for the bathrooms though, but they seem to be very popular.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Yepper, wife is on it now!


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

thanks for the link CB...some very unique stuff there...will you think about adding a mailing list on the site for overseas orders???....honest i think it is worth it....the prices are very good indeed for the quality if anything they are too cheap.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



Galvatron said:


> thanks for the link CB...some very unique stuff there...will you think about adding a mailing list on the site for overseas orders???....honest i think it is worth it....the prices are very good indeed for the quality if anything they are too cheap.


 Thanks Galvy , I'll ask her about that. I do know she has sold a few to a couple of customers in the UK though. 

  I appreciate everyone taking a look as well as input that might make it better.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Ok I asked her and she said if you click on the member button with just your name and email address it will automaticlly put you on her email list. Not sure if thats what you meant or not.


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



Cowboy said:


> Thanks Murph , *nothing she ever does surprises me*, as she is very creative.
> 
> I do have to admit I wasn't quite sure when she started making the toilet paper deoderisers for the bathrooms though, but they seem to be very popular.



Yeah well after marrying you I can see it.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



thcri said:


> Yeah well after marrying you I can see it.


Point taken, I resemble that.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



Galvatron said:


> thanks for the link CB...some very unique stuff there...will you think about adding a mailing list on the site for overseas orders???....honest i think it is worth it....the prices are very good indeed for the quality but I am  too cheap.


Fixed it for you!Cowboy, can these be made without the stink in them? I just endured 3 days of the damn scented ones. Guess it is the fireman in me that smells candles and rushes around checking them.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



muleman said:


> Fixed it for you!Cowboy, can these be made without the stink in them? I just endured 3 days of the damn scented ones. Guess it is the fireman in me that smells candles and rushes around checking them.


   . Yup anything anyone wants , no scent or no dye either way would be no problem as she pours them all from scratch. 

  I would have figured you for the "monkey farts" scent though, allthough I have no idea what it is.  

  There is quite a few scents listed though that might fit guys better then the frilly stuff, She is still trying to get the "bacon" scent perfected too.


----------



## loboloco

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Great site cowboy.  tell the missus I am in awe of her creativity.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



loboloco said:


> Great site cowboy. tell the missus I am in awe of her creativity.


 Thanks Lobo , I'll be sure to.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*

Sent the link to the wife. The site has 2 text messages that are running over top of others. Both are ranch name labels it seems.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: My wifes small candle buisiness*



muleman said:


> Sent the link to the wife. The site has 2 text messages that are running over top of others. Both are ranch name labels it seems.


 Thanks Bill , I just checked and it looks ok to me, but I'll have the wife look and see if theres anything messed up in the settings.


----------



## Cowboy

Posting a few image pics by request . The top pic is a "forever" candle that any image that can be seen through is embedded in the wax and a small scented tea light candle sits on the inside giving a nice glow without ever melting the outer shell. 

 The next 2 pics are sample images. 


 Thanks to all for looking and especially those who have ordered, you should be receiving them soon, looking forward to any feedback.


----------



## Big Dog

We got ours today .......... look good enough to eat and drink!


----------



## Cowboy

Cool , thanks again for the order Mr & Mrs Dawg and I hope Ya'll enjoy them.


----------



## Cowboy

I thought I would update this. My wife has had a big demand for air freshners and scent beads that can be used in melters for those that dont like burning candles.

   Here are a few examples of both & I have to say she has outdone herself with the fact that they are all highly scented and last much longer then most that you can buy. 
   There is a long list of the scents available at either the etsy site or her website, but I will post the list here as well. Thanks for looking. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/kandscandlesandmore

http://kandscandlesandmore.webstarts.com/index.html?r=20110919060604

Car Air Fresheners - or use for lockers, baby's rooms (hang on diaper pail!), anywhere you need! 

Listing is for Three Air Fresheners! (can be different shapes, but all one scent) Comes with cord for hanging, in plastic bag to preserve scent until you unwrap!

Made from 'aroma beads' - Do NOT set air freshener on wood, plastic or painted surfaces as the fragrance oil used can leave stains and/or damage surfaces.
All items are made to order to ensure long lasting scent and will be shipped within 4 business days. Depending on usage and air circulation, scent should last 1-3 months. 

Choose shape - Star, Heart, Butterfly, Duckie, or High Heeled Shoe.

Choose any of the below scents;

Apple Pie - The perfect arrangement of tart pie apples, cinnamon, and buttery, flaky pie crust. 

Baby Fresh - a delightful, soft blend of baby powder and that popular, brand-name lotion. It smells just like a freshly bathed, smiling baby!

Bamboo Sugar Cane - Clean, herbaceous bamboo blended with the sweetness of pure sugar cane. Middle and base notes of rosewood, grapefruit, sweet plum, leafy citrus, Asian grasses and aromatic litsea round out this fragrance oil which creates unique scent. 

Banana Nut Bread - The mouth-watering aroma of oven fresh banana bread. This delicious combination of walnuts, ripe banana, vanilla, and a touch of spice is sure to spark your appetite.

Birthday Cake! - This scent is the perfect blend of moist white cake and hurt-your-teeth sweet butter cream vanilla frosting. If you close your eyes, you can almost smell the little candy sprinkles. 

Black Cherry BOMB! - Bomb is right! Great Black Cherry scent and good and strong! 

Black Raspberry Vanilla - A wonderful blend of sun-ripened blackberries and creamy smooth vanilla. Smells good enough to eat! A BBW Type.

Cherry - The aroma of fresh tart red cherries.

Cherry Blossom - Oriental and sensual, our Japanese Cherry Blossom scent is a well-rounded blend of pink Japanese cherry blossoms and fragrant mimosa flower petals, with warm base notes of vanilla, Tonka bean, and oriental woods. 

Cinnamon Buns - fresh baked buns with lots of oowey goowey glazed topping! YUM! 

Citrus Splash! - Sure to lift your spirits as you inhale the delicate floral notes that are the perfect backdrop for tangy oranges and nectarines, balanced by smooth vanilla and creamy coconut. Soothing and scrumptious! 

Coconut - This scent is as refreshing as a ripe coconut on a desert island.

Cowboy UP! - Genuine Leather so realistic, you’ll want to strap on your best leather boots and go for a ride! (I did!) 

Dancing in the RAIN! - Sparkling clear waters swirl with water lilies. You will love this clean, refreshing bouquet made up of hints of sweet lemon and crisp green apple blended with lily of the valley, jasmine, fresh air, crisp leafy green notes and a dry down of musk. Try our version of the popular Dancing Waters BBW Type. 

Dragon's Blood - Originally made popular in incense, this is a potent and earthy fragrance infused with cedarwood, orange and patchouli essential oils. The scent combines sweet and spicy notes to form a sophisticated complex blend. 

Eucalyptus Spearmint - In this blend, the fresh essence of pure Australian Eucalyptus oil (valued for its soothing and refreshing effects) works in synergy with American Spearmint (renowned for its clarifying powers) and other comforting essential oils, making it perfect for relaxation. BBW Type! 

Evening Romance - Enchanting and romantic, this glowing fragrance is an enticing blend that combines black cherry and warm sandalwood. Hints of lush white jasmine add balance for a calming effect. Rich vanilla bean and soft musk add sensual appeal.

Fresh Cut Grass - This fantastic summertime scent is exactly like the familiar fragrance of freshly cut grass.

Honeysuckle - Inhale the sweetly scented nectar of these delicate bell shaped flowers! A favorite spring floral! 

Hot Cocoa with Marshmellows! - The aroma of warm hot chocolate with melted marshmallow topping. 

Juicy Pineapple - An abundance of sweet, juicy, chilled pineapple stolen from the Dole Plantation just yesterday!

Key Lime - This citrus scent presents an energizing balance of zesty, tart, and sweet notes that are true to its name.

Lavender & Vanilla - A well-balanced blend of herbal lavender and calming vanilla. Very nice! 

Lemon Pound Cake - This yummy fragrance has sweet bakery scents complimented by sunny lemon notes. So enticing!

Lilac - Strong and sweet floral. Smells like true lilacs in full bloom. Use in moderation for a soothing effect.

Monkey Farts - Fun and fruity to say the least! Starting with a top note of sweet pineapple, banana and orange leading to a heart that combines green apple, coconut rum and dreamy vanilla.

Moonlight Path - A sensual woman's fragrance infused with lavender, violets and light musk. A BBW type. 

Mountain Honey - An awesome honey fragrance abundant with a mixed bouquet of wildflowers. 

Orange Sherbert - A very crisp, clean mandarin orange aroma with very faint hints of vanilla.

Pina Colada!! - This is an in house blend of Juicy Pineapple and Coconut - Makes me want a drink!

Plumeria - A pleasantly sweet and multi-layered floral fragrance… soothing and relaxing.

Raspberry Sangria - Start with a pile of juicy red raspberries, add some cherries and grapefruit, lots of sweet red wine poured on top, and a hint of orange as a garnish! 

RED HOT Cinnamon - The aroma of red hot cinnamon candies!! 

Rose - Plain and simple - this scent smells just like a freshly cut bouquet of roses! 

Satin Sheets - While the notes of Vanilla are as rich and creamy as they should be, their purity is complimented by the sexy scent of West Indian Sandalwood. The end result is a fabulous, and rather intoxicating blend! Provocative! 

Satsuma - The Japanese Satsuma is a unique, aromatic citrus fruit. 

Strawberry - Simple and pure, sweet and juicy sun fresh strawberries 

Sugar Cookie - This rich, full bodied fragrance is sure to make you want to bake! VC Type 

Sweet Pea - A delightful fragrance of sweet pea flowers, violets and light sun-ripened berries. A BBW type. 

SUNSHINE! - This is an in house mix of juicy peaches, wild honeysuckle, and sweet amber musk. It screams fresh warm sunshiney days!! 

Tahiti Nights - Escape to a welcoming hammock, gently lulled by the sound of rolling waves and the aroma of sweet coconut. A warm blend of bergamot and coriander seed fuses with the hearty, oak notes of patchouli to surround you with a robust, welcoming scent. White vanilla musk and hints of irresistible caramel encapsulate the intriguing aromas of smoky wood and leaves to present a truly memorable fragrance. 

Vanilla Buttercream Crunch! - We use this for the frosting on vanilla cupcakes and on sugar cookies! Smells absolutely divine!! 

Warm Vanilla Sugar - A Bath and Body Works type fragrance. An inviting blend of vanilla, coconut, sandalwood, fragrant basmati rice with hints of heliotrope flowers and light musk. A cozy fragrance. 

Warm Vanilla Oak - This is my favorite! This warm, rich, wood fragrance combines bottom notes of sandalwood, patchouli, vanilla, and raspberry with mid notes of violet, eucalyptus, spicy cinnamon and clove, with light top notes of orange and bergamot. 

White Tea & Ginger - A wonderfully pleasant blend of delicate white tea mingled with fresh ginger. A BBW type.

Woodland Trail - This fragrance begins with top notes of bergamot, orange, and lemon; with middle notes of geranium, lily, and rose; and base notes of patchouli, vetiver, and tonka beans. It is very well-rounded, and a favorite of Men as well as women! 
Have any questions? Contact the shop owner.


----------



## squerly

Talk about a blatant, self-promotional post!


----------



## Jacquib

Very nice, I love it when people show that there's much more on offer from people doing things at home not just the same stuff on the high street.


----------



## Melensdad

Jacquib said:


> Very nice, I love it when people show that there's much more on offer from people doing things at home not just the same stuff on the high street.



Hi Jacqui, I see you are from the UK.  We've got a few members there, I get over there regularly and my sister lives just outside of London.  Tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Jacquib

Hi 

I just stumbled upon you guys when I was just looking around for anyting to do with crafting and handmade. 

At first I thought it was just a crafting site but you have alot more than that! 

The UK crafting market is starting to get alot bigger but you guys over the pond seem to really love the handmade things people make and there's some great stuff on here. 

I've been making things like bags and cushion covers for a while and just started a website and all the things that come with that so I'm glad to see there's quite the community over here of people with a similar interest to me. 

Got to say everyone seems very polite which is a bit weird (in a good way) when you see the other forums out there that just seem to be one big slanging match! 

Hope to speak to alot of you guys about crafting in the future!


----------



## muleman RIP

Start an intro thread and we will see if we can get some stuff stirred up!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jacquib said:


> Got to say everyone seems very polite which is a bit weird (in a good way) when you see the other forums out there that just seem to be one big slanging match!
> 
> Hope to speak to a lot of you guys about crafting in the future!



I wouldn't go quite as far as to say we're polite.  Things occasionally get heated but always respectful.  The mods see to that.  On the whole it's a great place to visit.

As far as crafting goes, you're right, the US is an interesting place to be.  A lot of it stems from the frontier days when if you didn't make it yourself, you didn't have it.  That, allied to the "can do" attitude of Americans in general leads to a flourishing arts and crafts scene all over the country and it varies a lot from location to location.  

Hope you stay around.  I think that you could add something to the board.  By the way, I'm originally from Aberdeen, Scotland but don't hold that against me.  Even I left.


----------

